# anyone know who makes this transfer



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

can anyone help identify this transfers from a hungarian site please i think they are from the US as i have seen them on ebay as well thank you military


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't think they are transfers, they seem to come from here.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe these are screen printed. I have not seen them from any U.S. transfer manufacturer.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

ok, thanks guys, thats a shame lovely designs too


----------

